# Stiff boots, ThirtyTwo TM-TWO XLT, Burton Ion, or Drive x?



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have a shop nearby you can visit? If so try them on and choose the best fitting ones. Fit is way more important than style, flex, lacing, etc. (As long as you avoid beginner soft boots)

If online only get a few and return the ones that don't fit.

But read the sticky for boot fitting, and base it on your Mondo foot size


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

bazman said:


> Do you have a shop nearby you can visit? If so try them on and choose the best fitting ones. Fit is way more important than style, flex, lacing, etc. (As long as you avoid beginner soft boots)
> 
> If online only get a few and return the ones that don't fit.
> 
> But read the sticky for boot fitting, and base it on your Mondo foot size


I could always take an hour drive, but i'm also able to just return them if i don't like them. However my feet aren't very picky when it comes to boots 

Yeah i've read the sticky, and i'm prepared to step down a size from what i have now! Burton tribute size 10, my mondo is 27 so i guess i can go down to a 9


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The stiffer the boot, the more on point the fit needs to be. Try them on. 

Other solid options;
Ride Insano
K2 Thraxis or T1
Flow Talon


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Ive been in a 32 TM-two all year, first season in them.
By far the stiffest boot ive ever been in. Any more stiff and i would say they're uncomfortable. 
I also feel like they're going to last me at least 5-6 Years, averaging about 25 resort days a year along with some Touring, hiking and chillen in them. 
I like how custom your able to make them fit, with ankle shims and multiple time heat moldable liners. Not sure what either of those features are called but i dig the options. 
Zero heel lift. 
The only thing i wish they had is a little more arch support, but i grew up in hockey skates so im a little biased there. Can always be fixed with insoles i assume.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

direride said:


> Ive been in a 32 TM-two all year, first season in them.
> By far the stiffest boot ive ever been in. Any more stiff and i would say they're uncomfortable.
> I also feel like they're going to last me at least 5-6 Years, averaging about 25 resort days a year along with some Touring, hiking and chillen in them.
> I like how custom your able to make them fit, with ankle shims and multiple time heat moldable liners. Not sure what either of those features are called but i dig the options.
> ...


Get after market insoles for more arch support. Sounds like 32 are working so stay with them...


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

direride said:


> Ive been in a 32 TM-two all year, first season in them.
> By far the stiffest boot ive ever been in. Any more stiff and i would say they're uncomfortable.
> I also feel like they're going to last me at least 5-6 Years, averaging about 25 resort days a year along with some Touring, hiking and chillen in them.
> I like how custom your able to make them fit, with ankle shims and multiple time heat moldable liners. Not sure what either of those features are called but i dig the options.
> ...


Seems like they are nice boots for sure! Also i dig the colour of the black/blue one, they are on sale so i might get them now 

Can you open up the boots a bit for a more soft and loose experience? 

I have some nice insoles i can put into them if i want too as well  I've heard some people complaining about them being a bit cold?

Also one more question, what size did you go for, mondo or a bit bigger?

Thanks man!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Salomon Malamute is another option. But they are almost ski boot stiff.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

phillyphan said:


> Salomon Malamute is another option. But they are almost ski boot stiff.


Love my Malamutes. Hate ski boots. There's enough give at the ankle to do what needs to be done.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Utking said:


> Seems like they are nice boots for sure! Also i dig the colour of the black/blue one, they are on sale so i might get them now
> 
> Can you open up the boots a bit for a more soft and loose experience?
> 
> ...



Yah man, I've left them loose in the afternoon for drunken green and park laps. Not as good as a soft boot, but a decent compromise. 
Never rode with insoles. 
I wear 10.5 in pretty much all footwear. My TM-twos are 10.5 so in my opinion they fit true to size.


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks guys!

There are almost nowhere to try boots around here, so i took an chance and ordered the 32 XLT boots, if they aren't for me i'll just send them back, here in Norway every store has to obey to these rules, you can buy stuff online, try them in the slopes or whatever, and send them back if your not happy with them. Also the store has to give you the money back if you want to.

Even if you buy a laptop you are allowed to use it for a week  

So i guess i'll try these! Thanks for all the help and suggestions, wouldn't find them online if it weren't for you  

I also chose to follow @Wiredsports suggestion and go by my mondo size, so i'm very excited to see if they will fit me ok ^^

Thanks again guys!


----------

